# What is TWEAKUI.CLP?



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Everytime my computer starts up a little window pops up that says

"ERROR LOADING TWEAKUI.CPL
The specified module could not be found!"

and at the top of the box it says RUNDLL.


Any ideas what this is and how to get rid of it?


John


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

TweakUI.CPL is the Microsoft utility for tweaking various settings in your computer. What operating system are you using?


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

TweakUI is a small Microsoft tool that adds extra functions to Windows. More than likely a portion of it got deleted or corrupted.

You can go to Microsoft and reinstall it, or just delete it all together.

How familiar are you with editing your registry?

To keep the error from poping up, you need to go to your registry and remove these two keys if present:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Microsoft\ Windows\ CurrentVersion\ Run 
"Tweak UI"="RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakMeUp" 

and: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\ SOFTWARE\ Microsoft\ Windows\ CurrentVersion\ RunServices
"Tweak UI"="RUNDLL32.EXE TWEAKUI.CPL,TweakLogon"


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Danny R said:


> TweakUI is a small Microsoft tool that adds extra functions to Windows. More than likely a portion of it got deleted or corrupted.
> 
> You can go to Microsoft and reinstall it, or just delete it all together.
> 
> ...


go to start>>run ... type -> regedit....that will get you to where you need to be to do the above.


----------



## Danny R (Jul 5, 2002)

If he didn't know how to start regedit, he probably doesn't need to be going in and fixing it.  Those are dangerous waters for the inexperienced.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

Danny R said:


> If he didn't know how to start regedit, he probably doesn't need to be going in and fixing it.  Those are dangerous waters for the inexperienced.


good point....of coarse, I know where it is and probably shouldn't be messing around in there! 

j/k


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I have tried all of that before I started this thread...There is nothing there about TweakUI. I'm running XP Home.


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

I also don't have "/RunServices"


----------



## JohnGfun (Jan 16, 2004)

Nevermind...The thing I found said to go to "HKEY_CURRENT_USER". I found them...Thanks!


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I would suggest running MSCONFIG and checking the startup files there. There may be an entry in there that is calling TWEAKUI.CPL.


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

Even though I prefer Linux (heheh), I still use windows for various reasons.. This is why maybe I can help a little...

CPL's are stored under the Control Panel (CP) and pretty much add the ICON and a way to access the particular program.. You can go to your system32 sub dir from a prompt and type "control filename.cpl" to access a particular program. For example, try control tweakui.cpl -> you probably will have the same problem, but this may let you load tweakui.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

thevoice said:


> Even though I prefer Linux (heheh), I still use windows for various reasons.. This is why maybe I can help a little...


bah, don't you know Linux is for losers?

http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=43153

or go str8 to the article


----------



## thevoice (Sep 24, 2002)

n8dagr8 said:


> bah, don't you know Linux is for losers?


Figures, been told I am a loser for sometime now... Still can't put down the linux! Gentoo or Slackware over ANY windows platform, anyday... Then again I do like FreeBSD and OSX also... Funny part is that in my current job - I develop software on WinX platforms.. If I had it my may, I would get rid of M$, but then I maybe out a job..


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

hehe...I don't think you are a loser. I'm too dumb to use linux (or most of the software I use runs on windows - I was thinking duel boot, I have 2 HDDs now). That's all my friends use so I got a kick out of sending them that article.


----------

